# Foto Qualität verbessern



## Malaxo (13. November 2008)

Ich hab schon gesucht aber bekomm es leider nicht hin.

Habe ein Foto das mit einer schlechten Kamera gemacht wurde. Nun hat das Bild fast keinen glanz. Sieht etwa so aus:
http://www.mdc-berlin.de/de/news/20...rolliert__berleben_v1/Rajewsky_Cell_Photo.jpg

Man sieht es auf diesem Bild gut bei der Person ganz rechts am Hals und Gesicht.

Wie kann ich das Bild aufpeppen und die "körnung" verfeinern?

Hab schon mit Abwedler, Weichzeichner und Nachbelichten versucht störung entfernen etc. aber so bekomme ich nur immer einen "unscharfen" effekt hin.

Hat mir einer noch mehr gute Tipps?


----------



## Zinken (13. November 2008)

Du könntest es mit 'unscharf maskieren' versuchen oder mit Plugins. Ein geeigneter Suchbegriff wäre zB.  'noise reduction' - was unter anderem zu diesem Ergebnis führt: http://www.foto-freeware.de/hi-iso-noise-reduction-filter.php
Natürlich gibt es auch noch kostenpflichtige Tools wie Noise Ninja oder Neat Image.

Danach eventuell wieder etwas scharfzeichnen, Tonwertkorrektur, Farbton/Sättigung anpassen usw.
Allerdings darfst Du Dir auch davon keine Wunder erwarten. Das Motiv ist halt leider verrauscht, unscharf und schlecht beleuchtet.


----------

